# What's in YOUR flashlight collection?



## Atomic_Chicken (Jun 30, 2005)

*What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

Greetings!

Just curious as to the extent some of you flashlight "collectors" go to... how far do some of you take this hobby/obsession/all-consuming-vice?

My collection currently consists of:


Surefire L1 [White] (EDC, Pocket)
CMG Infinity [Red] (EDC, Keychain)
Surefire L2
Surefire L1 [Red]
Inova X5 [White] (Original Ball Endmilled Flutes Version)
Nightstar CS Shake Light
More AA, AAA, and D Cell Maglights than I want to admit


Yeah... I guess I'm a flashaholic - but not as bad as some of you, I would guess! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

The answer to your question can be found in the "Flashlight Collecting Forum" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ACMarina (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

A lot of people (myself included) post their collection in their signature. Or, at the very least, the highlights they like to talk about. .


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

i probably have the smallest collection.
arc4rev1, 
arc4rev2 (currently being supercharged by NewBie)
firefly2 (in the mail heading my way)
only 3 lights, but 3 really good ones! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Big_Ed (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

Last time I counted, I had just over 150 flashlights, many of them garden variety stuff, and that was well over a year ago. Now I believe it's over 200. Most people think I'm nuts. But who do you think they ask when they need to borrow a light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

Perhaps I should designate the lights I own in my review index, but I own a bit more than half of the lights I've reviewed.

The interesting lights I _don't_ own from my review list:
<ul type="square">[*] The magmods - all of those were from 3rd_Shift
[*] Barbolight U-09
[*] Inova XO
[*] InReTech TriLight III
[*] EverLED
[*] Pelican M6 LED
[*] Vector VEC139S Spotlight
[*] "Waion" 21-LED 3xAAA light
[/list]


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

I've got no fewer than *438* flashlights, *102* non-flashlight LED products, *21* seasonal lighting products, *24* non-LED miscellaneous lighting products, and *29* lasers.

That makes no less than *614* lighting products I have - and that's just what's on my website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*

I think if Craig turned on all of his lights and lasers at once, the house would explode! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## RavinRoadie (Feb 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw in my 2cents worth... MY collection is not too extensive as to quantity or rareity [mag lites, surefires] {just a quick check around the room 26} not counting laser devices, but they are all fully functional and ready to go, complete with a compliment of rechargeable batts with chargers, spare bulbs etc for each of the different style/batt./bulb types. This is getting to be a full time job cycleing the ni-cads and regular checking of those with non-rechargables...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 13, 2010)

Let me be the first to say, "Holy thread revival, Batman". Actually there's a newer one than this somewhere around here, and it will amaze you.

Geoff


----------



## jk037 (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Modern" LED flashlights*

LED Lenser P4​
Akoray K-106​
TrustFire XP-E F23​
Black Cat HM-01​
iTP A3 Eos​
DX "3W" 1xAAA​
DX Flood-to-Throw zooming 3xAAA Cree P4​
Tesco 3W 2xAA aluminium light​
Uni-Lite UK350 Luxeon K2 2xC​
Uni-Lite UK165 5x5mm LED 2xAA​
2x Uni-Lite UK172 Nichia Rigel 1xAA headlight​
*Old/oddball/bargain-basement LED lights*

7 or 8 of the £1.79 Black Spur 9LED cheapies
Unbranded blue LED 3xAA aluminium light
Unbranded 3xLED/1x incan 3xAAA light
Unbranded Dynamo 3xLED light
2x Rolson 3xLR44-cell 1x5mm LED keychain lights (surprisingly good for £0.99 a piece!)
"AA" branded Dynamo 3xLED + phone charging light
(that's Automobile Association, not Alcoholics Anonymous  )
"Shake to charge" 3xLED light
"RAC"-branded "World's smallest dynamo light" (2x3mm LED, rechargeable button cell which failed after a few months' non-use  )
Unbranded 19xLED rechargeable worklight
2x Blue Spot 1xLED 3xLR44-cell flexible-head lights
Unbranded 3x5mm LED 3xAAA headlight
Unbranded 5x5mm LED 3xAAA bike light
Unbranded 1x3mm LED + laser pointer keychain thing
Blue Spot 1x5mm LED 3xLR44-cell clip-on light
*Incandescents*

Wolf Safety 2-DCRA 2xD-cell intrinsically-safe torch
Maglite Solitaire (rubbish as a light, but pretty and nicely made; annoyingly, I may have lost this, can't find it anywhere!  )
Ancient Duracell 2xAA rubber-body torch
Equally ancient unbranded super-cheap 2xAA rubber-body light (crap, replaced by the above Duracell!)
Erbauer 18-volt torch (uses 18v batteries from cordless power tools)
"Stretch-Light" 4xAA light (converts from spotlight to lantern by pulling out body)
"Hi-Tech" 2xAA pocket light (used those little bulbs with built-in reflector)
Unbranded 2xAA pocket light with bulb replaced by 2x rather old 5mm white LEDs
Unbranded rechargeable "million candle power" spotlight (one of those 6 volt halogen things where the crappy lead-acid battery discharges itself rapidly)
That's 35 different varieties of flashlight; accounting for multiples of the same lights, that adds up to 43 flashlights of highly-varying quality and performance! (And this is assuming I haven't forgotten/lost any others...)

Many of these are lights I've had since I was a kid - I'm particularly fond of the old Duracell incan as it's never let me down (apart from bulbs) and the Solitaire (which is one of the nicest-looking torches ever, shame its so dim).

The old incans just underline how astoundingly good, and cheap, LED technology has become; a 1xAAA Cree light (e.g. my Black Cat HM-01) costing under £5 will easily outshine all my incans except for the 18-volt Erbauer (which will run forever and a day on a 2.0Ah NiCd drill battery, but is VERY bulky) and the "1 million candle power" light (which is incredibly powerful for maybe 20 mins when freshly charged, and self-discharges completely in under a week).


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 13, 2010)

holy half decade thread resurrection batman!!!
Didn't atomic chicken con a bunch of people out of their $$$?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 13, 2010)

I can easily answer the original question if we turn back time 5 years as well :

1) LedLenser V2 Triplex
2) ...to come in two years!

I still have the V2 Triplex, the rubber cap on the switch was broken two years ago and I got it replaced by a new switch with metal cap. It is still the only LedLenser in my collection and probably will stay the only one. It's tint is horrible purple, the output just enough for indoor use and it takes three exotic batteries.

Nostalgia...


----------



## jefierro (Feb 13, 2010)

Target´s RiverRock 2C 140Lm :welcome:
Terralux TLE 5EX - MagLight 140Lm
Leatherman Monarch 400 45Lm
Fenix TK40 630Lm
NiteCore D20 200Lm
Dosun R6 40Lm
NiteCore EZAAw & 14500 145Lm
JetBeam RRT-0 240Lm
JetBeam RRT-2 240Lm
4Sevens Titanium mini 123 #409 180Lm
Not bad considering I join the Flashoholic community late last yearlovecpf


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 14, 2010)

*Flashlights for practical use: grey=sold* *or given away*

*Fenix:*
E11
E12
E20
E25
E35
E35UE
E40
E50
L1D
L2D
LD09
LD09 2015
LD10
LD12 2017 edt.
LD20
LD01 SS
LD22 G2
LD41
PD12*For sale*
PD25 *For sale*
 PD40
TK10 Likely the most robust light Fenix ever made.
TK15(S2) *For sale*
TK20
TK22 Special Edt grey neutral *For sale*
TA30
TK30
TK35UE(MT-G2)
TK50
FD40 *For sale*
 

*4Sevens:*
Quark 123
Quark 2AA
Quark MiniAA
Quark MiniAA2 high CRI
Quark MiniCR2
Quark Mini123
Quark Mini123 Neutral (2ex)
 Preon1 blue
Preon2 blue Titanium
Atom AO XP-E Red
Atom AA XP-G2
Atom AL XP-G2
Maelstrom X10
Maelstrom MMU-X3

*Maglite:*
XL100
C 1xCR123 Grey *custom built by wquiles *
2C Purple - Malkoff 2C XP-G2
1D/3AA(*wquiles/Fivemega*) purple-Malkoff XM-L 
4C Black-Malkoff 3-4C XM-L2
Maglite 3D blue stock
Maglite 3D Purple-Malkoff P7
MagCharger - Malkoff dropin


*Solarforce:*
L2m Solarforce XP-G
L2r Gun Metal - Malkoff M31NLL
L2r Black ------ Malkoff M31WL
L2T 

*Malkoff Devices:*
VME head M61LLL 219
MD2 M60LL
MD2 M60LF
MD2 M60N
MD2 Camo M60
MD2 Pink 
2xMD3 body
3xMD4 body
E1T/Scout M300 1CR123 Head nr3866
M91T no number
Hound Dog 18650 nr0391
Hound Dog XM-L nr0558 *For sale*
Hound Dog XM-L2 N nr0698
Hound Dog Super 4000K nr0040
Wildcat v1 nr0049
Wildcat v4 nr0506
Wildcat v5 5000K nr0847
Wildcat v6 4000K no number

*Lumens Factory:*
Head HA3 Natural crenelated x2
HO-E1A x5
EO-E1R x5

*Surefire:*
*Complete lights: *

E2L AA Outdoorsman
E1L Outdoorsman
E2L Outdoorsman
E2DL Defender
G2ZX Combatlight
G2X Pro Dual tan
G2X Pro Dual yellow
P2X Fury
M6LT Guardian Most expensive


*Zebralight:* 
SC52w L2
SC52d High CRI
SC5w Brightest 1AA
SC53c High CRI
SC64c
SC600w III

*Armytek:*
Predator Pro 2.5 XP-G2 warm white Out of order
Predator XB-H v3 warm wite
Predator XB-H v3 Pro warm wite
Predator Pro v3 XHP35 HI warm white
Dobermann XP-L warm white
Dobermann Pro v3 XHP35 HI warm white
Viking Pro 2.5 XM-L2 warm white
Viking Pro v3 XHP50 warm white
Barracuda XM-L2 warm white
Barracuda XHP35 HI warm white

*Olight:*
S15 Baton
S10 Baton
M20 Crimson red
SR52UT Intimidator
SR Mini Intimidator

*Thrunite:*
T10 II NW
T1 NW Desert tan
T2 NW
TI4 NW
TN4A NW
Neutron 2C V3 NW x2
TC15 NW
TC15 MT Outsider NW x2
Catapult V6 NW
TC20 NW
TN32 NW
TN35 
TN30 mini(2016) NW
TN42NW Best thrower
Wowtac W1 CW
Wowtac A5 NW
Wowtac A6 NW


*Acebeam*:
E10 white
E10 green
K30 sand 5000K
X45 5000K Brightest

*EagleTac:*
TX25C
T200C2
M2XC4 warm
MX25L3 Nichia 219*

Manker/Astrolux*
A6 special edition black warm
A6 special edition silver neutral
X5-SE V2 3B limited edition
X6-SE V2 3B limited edition
S41S Nichia colored body


*Other lights:*
Varta(Rayovac)Indestructible 1AAA keychain
Varta(Rayovac)Indestructible 2AA
Ledlenser 3AAA my very first LED flashlight
Ledlenser P14
Lumapower Mentor 2C
Tiablo A9 aspheric
iTp C6 T x2
Xeno E03 blue WW
Xeno E03 red WW
Xeno E03 blue NW
Xeno E03 red NW
Jetbeam PA10
Nitecore MT1A
Nitecore MT25 *For sale*
Nitecore MT40 *For sale*
Nitecore EA4 Explorer NW
Nitecore EA41 Explorer NW
Jetbeam PA40W
Black & Decker Snakelight - Terralux Ministar1
PK Design Lab PKFL2LE
Klarus G30 *For sale*


*Hosts with LED-dropins:*
G2 Nitrolon black --- M61N LLLL
G2 Nitrolon yellow -- M61LLL 219
G2 Nitrolon olive --- P60 incan
G2 Nitrolon sand --- M61WLL
G2Z Tan
G3 Nitrolon black ----M31N LL
G2L Fire/Rescue -----M61LN
6P Black bored ----- M61N
6P Blue metal bored-Sportac triple 219
Z2 Combatlight ----- M61WL
C2 Centurion bored - M61W
9P ---------------- Malkoff M31W
9P bored -----------P90 incan
9P bored+ext ------ Malkoff M91W


*Empty hosts:*
2xSurefire 6P black
Maglite 2C black
Maglite 3C black
Maglite 5D Red
Maglite 6D Black
Maglite 6D Red 


*Headlamps: *
Zebralight H501w
Zebralight H501red
Zebralight H502w L2
Zebralight H52w
Zebralight H53c High CRI
Olight H1 Nova NW
Dosun H1
Fenix HL05
Fenix HP10
Fenix HL50
Fenix HP05
Fenix HP30
Nitecore HC30 NW


*Collectors:*
*MiniMaglite 2AA:* 

Black
Blue
Red
Dark green
Gray
Silver
Camo
Digital Camo
Purple
Ice blue
Midnight blue
Orange
Hot pink
Flaglite 
Americana Collection(3 lights)

*Maglite 2D*:

Black
Gray
Silver
Copper
Red
Darkgreen
Jadegreen
Limegreen
Blue
Midnight blue
Purple(towards bluish)
Purple(classic)

*Chargers:*
Maha MH-C800S
Maha MH-C808M
Maha MH-C9000
4Sevens Single-Bay Smart Charger
2xPila IBC
Tenergy Smart charger 01207
Fenix ARE-C2
Keeppower L2
XTAR Dragon VP4 Plus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regards, Patric

Post 763


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 14, 2010)

jk037 said:


> *"Modern" LED flashlights*
> LED Lenser P4​
> Akoray K-106​
> TrustFire XP-E F23​
> ...


*[Off-topic content removed. - DM51]*


----------



## rolling (Feb 15, 2010)

SureFire L1 modded with Cree Q5
SureFire L2 modded with Cree MC-E
SureFire U2A
SureFire G2Z with DealExtreme XP-G dropin
Mag3D modded with SSC P4
Mag3D Modded with 4xCree Q5 and 8-degree optics
Mag2AA with LED-Dropin
Amilite Neo T3 with T5 body modded with K2 TFFC
ARC LSH-P modded with high CRI SSC P4 and McR-18S
LumaPower M1-T modded with Cree Q5 and 1Amp driver
JetBeam M1X first run
NiteCore EZCR2
NiteCore NDI first run
Vinet modded with SSC P4, my first LED-flashlight


----------



## jk037 (Feb 15, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> [/LIST]
> *[Off-topic content removed. - DM51]*


 
*[Off-topic content removed. - DM51]*


----------



## guiri (Feb 15, 2010)

A whole bunch of DX, wally world stuff and similar and frankly, I'm going to put them all up for sale as a package deal and start fresh and from now on, I'm going to be selective about what to buy including the requirement that all my lights have a LOW mode in case of an emergency.

I probably have 20-30 lights and still looking for more 

George


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Just curious as to the extent some of you flashlight "collectors" go to... how far do some of you take this hobby/obsession/all-consuming-vice?
> 
> ...




OMG!!! :huh:


----------



## LowFlux (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: What\'s in YOUR flashlight collection?*



UnderPar said:


> OMG!!! :huh:


Thanks for the resurecting thread bump of a 9 year old thread.


----------

